# Antelope hunting in Wyoming



## what-a-stihl (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 218626
View attachment 218627
View attachment 218628
anyone know how to make these pics visible?


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 20, 2012)

oops missed one


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you need more gun on the bunnys it killed and gutted ok but didn't cook em.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot for making the pics visible. Yeah the jackrabbits aren't very fit to eat, but I guess if someone wanted to, I wouldn't use a 22-250!


----------



## ancy (Jan 20, 2012)

What area did you go? I hunt 62 and a lot of good ones out there, of coarse I have family there and they do all the scouting but same goes there in Iowa for them! I will dig up some pictures later, buddy shot an 86" last time.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Jan 20, 2012)

ancy said:


> What area did you go? I hunt 62 and a lot of good ones out there, of coarse I have family there and they do all the scouting but same goes there in Iowa for them! I will dig up some pictures later, buddy shot an 86" last time.


I hunt area 42 by Laramie. Love to see some pics! I think this year I'm going to try a elk hunt on some public land, we'll see how work goes.


----------



## ancy (Jan 20, 2012)

what-a-stihl said:


> I hunt area 42 by Laramie. Love to see some pics! I think this year I'm going to try a elk hunt on some public land, we'll see how work goes.



Been out there doing that with my bow and what a rush 6 by at 12 yards will get you going. We hunted a general area straight south of Rallins on the CO border. We are heading to CO this year for elk and to WY for Pronghorn. F work they get enough of our time!


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 28, 2012)

*Love me some speed goats!*

Two years ago in WY


----------

